# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Ricky Sharpe

## Perdita

Bonnie Sveen  - Ricky Sharpe

She is getting together with Brax

----------


## Perdita

Here's a look at Home and Away newcomer Ricky Sharpe, who will soon make her debut on screen as Brax's latest love interest.

As reported earlier this week, actress Bonnie Sveen has taken on the role of Ricky, who turns up in Summer Bay for Heath and Bianca's engagement party.


Â© Channel 5
Bonnie Sveen


Ricky is the younger sister of Adam Sharpe and has known Brax since he was a teenager.

Sparks fly when Ricky and Brax come face-to-face again, which quickly leads to a one-night stand between the pair.

Although Ricky is keen to keep this as a casual fling, Brax is looking for something more serious and holds out hope that she'll stop pushing him away.

Brax's ex-girlfriend Natalie Davison (Catherine Mack) also encourages him to make a go of things with Ricky.

As Brax starts making some progress with Ricky, she brings out a playful side of his personality which viewers haven't seen for a while - but can the fun times ever last for long in Summer Bay?

Steve Peacocke, who plays Brax, recently said: "Ricky is a ball of energy and she takes Brax back to a happier time, when life was a bit simpler. 

"It's just whether Ricky's past will get in the way, because she does have one - and it's pretty intense."

Home and Away airs Ricky's first scenes next week on Network Seven in Australia, and late April on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away newcomer Bonnie Sveen has revealed that her character Ricky is hiding a secret.

Sveen, who plays Brax's (Steve Peacocke) new love interest Ricky, has revealed that her alter ego has been cautious about developing a relationship because of it.

Speaking to TV Week, Sveen said: "She's hiding a big secret. She's very cautious about developing a relationship with Brax because of it.

"It's been rewarding to let off some steam and hook up with him, but she's very aware that he has feelings for her and this is inevitably going to lead to a difficult situation."

Whilst Sveen is keeping quiet about what Ricky's secret is, she does admit that there will be 'tumultuous times' ahead for Ricky and Brax.

"It's more about whether their relationship can survive and the dangers she might bring to his life if she does open up to him.

"It's going to be a really interesting ride ahead, full of colour, and what I've really enjoyed about Ricky's arrival is bringing out some lightness with Brax. 

"I can see the joy that she is bringing him."

----------


## tammyy2j

Maybe she wants revenge for Adam's death and blames Brax

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Home and Away, UK fans get their first glimpse of Brax's new love interest Ricky Sharpe later this month.

Ricky (Bonnie Sveen) is Adam's little sister, who arrives in the Bay just in time for Heath and Bianca's engagement party.

Brax (Steve Peacocke) is pleased to see Ricky and it's clear that they share a history of unresolved sexual tension.

Taking Ricky back to the share house, Brax gets intimate with her but she is keen to clarify that it's only a casual hook-up. With Brax's feelings appearing stronger than that, can he make any progress with her?


Â© Channel 5
Ricky and Brax share a kiss.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, April 30 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Ricky Sharpe pays the price for turning against her ruthless brother Adam on UK screens later this month.

Ricky (Bonnie Sveen) has been helping Adam in his vengeful schemes against the Braxton family, but when their efforts lead to Casey being framed for armed robbery, she realises that it's gone too far.

Although Ricky repeatedly begs Adam (Martin Lynes) to drop his vendetta against Brax, she is left frustrated as he refuses to back down.

To make matters worse, Adam warns of dire consequences for both Ricky and Brax if she abandons their plan nowâ¦


Â© Channel 5
Ricky tries to convince Adam to stop the plan.



Â© Channel 5
Ricky appeals to Adam.


When the Braxtons finally start to put the pieces of the puzzle together and realise that someone is plotting against them, Ricky panics as Casey's girlfriend Tamara Kingsley is dangerously close to uncovering the whole truth.

Determined to stand up to her brother, Ricky warns Adam that she plans to tell Brax everything if he doesn't drop his vendetta and leave town. However, this proves to be a terrible mistake as Adam arranges for Tamara to be kidnapped and orders his men to hold Ricky captive tooâ¦

]
Â© Channel 5
Ricky threatens to tell Brax.



Â© Channel 5
Ricky finds herself in trouble.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, June 25 and Friday, June 28 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (15-06-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Later in the week, Brax (Steve Peacocke) is fearing the worst for Ricky as he still hasn't heard anything from Adam.

When the villain finally agrees to a meeting, Brax is forced to head to the warehouse where Adam was left for dead a few months ago.

As Brax comes face-to-face with Ricky (Bonnie Sveen) again, she tries to warn that it's a trap - but it could be too late as Adam makes his next move...


Â© Channel 5
Brax tries to free Ricky.



Â© Channel 5
Ricky tries to warn that it's a trap.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's UK fans will see Ricky Sharpe's future hang in the balance next month as her trial begins.

It's time for Ricky (Bonnie Sveen) to face the music after she helped her twisted brother Adam with his ruthless scheming against the Braxton family earlier this year.

As a forgiving Brax (Steve Peacocke) is committed to a future with Ricky, he won't listen to her when she advises him to be honest in court.

Staying loyal, Brax refuses to give any testimony against Ricky, but the cost is a high one for him as he finds himself taken into custody for contempt of court.

Ricky Sharpe appears in court
Â© Channel 5
Ricky Sharpe appears in court


Brax shows his support for Ricky
Â© Channel 5
Brax shows his support for Ricky


Tamara Kingsley (Kelly Paterniti) is also hugely affected by the trial, as giving testimony brings back some of the memories she lost due to her post-traumatic amnesia.

Now beginning to remember her relationship with ex-boyfriend Casey, it's a big moment for Tamara - but will it be enough to make her reconsider being with Casey's half-brother Kyle?

Tamara experiences memory flashbacks in court
Â© Channel 5
Tamara experiences memory flashbacks in court


Meanwhile, fans know that Casey (Lincoln Younes) has been far less understanding than Brax when it comes to Ricky's crimes, so he has a massive decision of his own to make when it comes to giving his evidence.

In the end, Casey finds the strength to defend Ricky in the witness box by stating that she doesn't deserve to go to jail. Everyone is shocked by Casey's unexpected words, but they know there are no guarantees it will make a differenceâ¦

Casey has to testify in court
Â© Channel 5
Casey has to testify in court

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, October 1 and Wednesday, October 2 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Ricky Sharpe will be left heartbroken in an upcoming storyline, when Brax breaks up with her.

Having recently discovered that she is pregnant, Ricky is about to summon up the courage to tell Brax they are expecting a baby, when he delivers the devastating news.

Bonnie Sveen, who plays Ricky, said to TV Week: "Brax is straight up with Ricky and says he doesn't want her coming to see him. He wants to sever all ties with her. 

"It doesn't make sense and she has a lot of unanswered questions. He doesn't seem upset but Ricky knows he loves her and it just doesn't add up."

Ricky is then left feeling more alone than ever and reaches out to new friend Nate (Kyle Pryor), who she has grown closer to in recent weeks.

Sveen said: "She is an emotional wreck and it is just like one lost soul gravitating towards another. It was actually really painful filming all these scenes. You know that in real life, people have been through this pain."

However, Ricky is in further jeopardy when only days later she is rushed to hospital with cramps.

Sveen added: "She collapses from cramps and is rushed to hospital. She's admitted and has symptoms any expectant mother would be scared about."

----------

TaintedLove (18-11-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Ricky Sharpe finally gets a chance to visit her boyfriend Brax in prison.

When Brax's brothers realise just how much Ricky (Bonnie Sveen) has been struggling recently, they agree to give up their places as visitors so that she can have alone time with Brax at the jail.

As the couple are reunited, Ricky fills Brax in on recent events back in Summer Bay and assures him that there's still hope for their future.

Brax's lawyer is working on an appeal for him to be re-tried as a juvenile as his crime took place so long ago, but Brax may have already given up as he isn't optimistic that the plan is going to workâ¦


Ricky breaks down after visiting Brax in prison
Â© Channel 5
Ricky breaks down after visiting Brax in prison

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, January 28 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Ricky Sharpe gets a nasty surprise when she decides to tell her jailed boyfriend Brax about her pregnancy.

Upcoming episodes see Ricky (Bonnie Sveen) agonise over what to do for days, before finally resolving to be honest with Brax about their baby.

When Ricky heads to the prison, she is just about to muster up the courage to tell Brax (Steve Peacocke) when he suddenly delivers shocking news of his own, announcing that he wants to end their relationship.

Brax feels that it would be unfair to expect Ricky to wait ten years for him, so he warns her not to visit him again as she won't be welcome. Crushed by Brax's words, Ricky starts to question her future in the Bayâ¦

Brax breaks things off with Ricky.
Â© Channel 5
Brax breaks things off with Ricky.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, February 24 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Bonnie Sveen has said her character Ricky Sharpe's upcoming love triangle has been 'challenging'.

As recently reported, Ricky's former boyfriend Brax will soon be released from prison just as she has begun a new relationship with Nate Cooper.

Speaking to Yahoo TV, Sveen said: "I have been very invested in the Brax and Ricky storyline, and so I was very challenged when I first read these new scripts with what was about to go down with Nate.

"It comes down to the fans and if they are willing to now go on that ride with Ricky. I had a tough time coming in to fill the gap after the big impact the Brax and Charlie romance had, but the wonderful thing is fans learned to embrace Ricky in a very different way."

Sveen went on to reveal that Ricky's relationship with Nate will start to bring out a new side to the character.

She said: "I think it will be very interesting to see how they take Ricky now as an independent character away from the Braxtons. She embarks on what feels like a crazy decision to go with Nate, at a time that feels far too soon.

"When I first developed Ricky as I came into the series, I based so much of her on her relationship with the Braxtons as that relationship does explain so much about where she comes from. It has been the foundation of Ricky.

"So while Brax and Ricky together is a time that will always be beautiful, the fact is Nate is opening up a whole new world for her and it is a world she didn't think was possible. He is helping her reinvent herself."

----------

tammyy2j (06-03-2014)

----------


## lizann

she is better with nate

----------

tammyy2j (14-04-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> she is better with nate


Yes I like her with Nate who is very hot

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Ricky Sharpe will find her new relationship with Nate Cooper tested as she struggles with her feelings for former boyfriend Brax.

As previously reported, Brax's return to Summer Bay shocks his friends and family, who had been forced to accept he would be in prison for years.

Despite Ricky's determination to stay out of the Braxtons' family dramas, Nate finds himself feeling increasingly threatened by Brax's (Steve Peacocke) presence and orders him to stay away from her. 

However, when Ricky hears about Nate's interference, she is furious and orders Nate to give her some space.

Kyle Pryor, who plays Nate, said to TV Week: "Nate knew Brax's return was going to cause some friction and drama. He felt he was doing what was best for Ricky."

Pryor continued: "Ricky views Nate's actions as being condescending. He forgot the fire that Ricky has and how independent she is."

When Ricky gets a phone call and learns that she has been offered a photography job in London that Nate helped her to get, she turns to Brax to share her good news with him. 

Although Brax is delighted for her, it is clear that they are both upset at the thought of leaving each other. 

Bonnie Sveen, who plays Ricky, added: "This is a situation she never thought she would be part of." 


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2vYZAvY4J

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Ricky Sharpe spends the night with Nate Cooper next month as she continues to move on from former boyfriend Brax.

Ricky (Bonnie Sveen) and Nate (Kyle Pryor) are pleased as their relationship continues to go from strength to strength, but Ricky later insists that she doesn't want to flaunt their new-found happiness. 

As the couple spend time getting to know each other, Nate reveals that he became a doctor after his mother died and Ricky shares her passion for photography with him.

Ricky moves on from Brax with Nate
Â© Channel 5
Ricky moves on from Brax with Nate

Ricky and Nate are happy together
Â© Channel 5
Ricky and Nate are happy together

Ricky shares her passion for photography
Â© Channel 5
Ricky shares her passion for photography

However, as the pair head out to the beach to take photos, they run into Casey (Lincoln Younes) leaving Ricky feeling uncomfortable.

Nate later encourages Ricky to talk to Casey, which she does. While Casey is accepting of her new relationship, he can't help but feel sad by how much things have changed. 

After some reflecting, Casey decides to start a new search for Brax through the prison system, believing it is time his brother was found. What will this mean for Ricky's relationship with Nate?

Would Nate and Ricky's relationship survive Brax's return?
Â© Channel 5
Do Nate and Ricky have a bright future?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, March 31 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Bonnie Sveen has confirmed that her character Ricky Sharpe will consider reuniting with ex-boyfriend Brax in the aftermath of the soap's London episodes.

When Ricky and the Braxton brothers return from the UK following their London adventure, Ricky decides to put a stop to her ongoing love triangle by declaring that she doesn't want to be with either Brax or Nate Cooper.

While both men are stunned by her rejection, it seems that Ricky could still be in denial about her feelings for Brax (Steve Peacocke) as she is unable to stop thinking about him.

Ricky's dilemma comes to a head when she babysits Heath's young son Harley and is reminded of the child she lost earlier this year.

Sveen told TV Week: "In a lot of ways, Ricky hasn't dealt with that loss. Her relationship with Nate was a distraction from that pain, and now it's catching up with her.

"It hits home that it could have been Brax and Ricky's future together. With the bond they shared in London, it does have her thinking that maybe they could give it another shot."

Ricky's feelings come as Brax is at his most vulnerable, as he is still suffering from health problems after being hit by a car in London.

However, viewers will also see that Nate (Kyle Pryor) isn't prepared to let go of Ricky so easily, as he confides in Leah Patterson-Baker that he is determined to win his ex back.

Home and Away airs these scenes next week on Network Seven in Australia and in May on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, Ricky Sharpe reveals to Brax that she is going to London for a photography job.

Ricky (Bonnie Sveen) is excited after new boyfriend Nate has helped her apply for the job in London and is desperate to stay out of the Braxton world. 

However, despite trying to move on with Nate, Ricky struggles with her emotions when she sees Heath with his baby son Harley and is reminded of everything she could have had with Brax.

Later, when Nate and Brax clash, it becomes apparent that they have had words about her before, leaving Ricky furious.

Ricky tells Brax about her new job
Â© Channel 5
Ricky tells Brax about her new job

Nate tries to apologise to Ricky but she tells him that she can fight her own battles and wants him to leave her alone. 

Ricky then gets a phone call and is delighted to be told that she got the job in London. 

However, instead of telling Nate, her first thought is to tell Brax who is delighted for her, but sad to see her go. Is there any hope for the former couple?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday, April 25 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Ricky Sharpe will rekindle her romance with former boyfriend Brax in an upcoming storyline.

Viewers know that Brax (Steve Peacocke) has desperately tried to win Ricky (Bonnie Sveen) back following his release from prison and even followed her to London, where he was involved in an accident.

When Ricky decides to pay Brax a visit in hospital where he is recovering from deep vein thrombosis, she finally gives into her feelings and the pair sleep together.

However, Ricky has doubts afterwards and wonders if she has made the wrong decision, but after some advice from Hannah, she finally reaches a decision over her future with Brax.

Sveen said to TV Week: "She asks herself if she has made the right decision and if it was too soon. Hannah steps in and tells her to follow her heart."

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, Ricky Sharpe finds herself drawn to former boyfriend Brax once again.

Despite Nate's determination to get his own relationship with Ricky (Bonnie Sveen) back on track, it is clear that her thoughts are elsewhere and she finds herself back in the middle of Brax's complicated life.

When Ricky and Nate meet at Angelo's, Nate lays his heart on the line and tells Ricky that he still loves her, convinced that there is still a chance for them.

Later on, when Ricky goes to check up on Brax (Steve Peacocke), her true feelings come to light when he kisses her and she finds herself unable to resist...

Ricky goes to check in on Brax
Â© Channel 5
Ricky goes to check in on Brax

Ricky and Brax grow closer
Â© Channel 5
Ricky and Brax grow closer

Brax kisses Ricky
Â© Channel 5
Brax kisses Ricky

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, June 17 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

SoapsJSK (09-06-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Ricky Sharpe will decide to leave Summer Bay after Brax delivers her some devastating news.

As Ricky (Bonnie Sveen) struggles to cope on what would have been the due date of the baby she miscarried, she confides in Brax (Steve Peacocke) that she wants them to have a baby together.

However, Ricky is left shocked when Brax admits that he doesn't feel the same and in fact, doesn't want children at all.

Peacocke said to TV Week: "Brax has always feared he will be like his own dad was. And that's probably the worst father you could imagine. 

"He just doesn't want to bring a kid into the world and turn out to be the same. He loves the fact that he's a big part of his brothers' lives but it's time for him to do what he wants to do. A baby doesn't really fit into that."

Reeling by Brax's revelation, Ricky decides to leave Summer Bay while she decides what to do next.

Peacocke said: "This has the potential to be a turning point, for better or worse. Ricky is really disappointed as this is something she really wants."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Ricky Sharpe will be left devastated when a distracted Brax fails to turn up to their first baby scan. 

Ricky (Bonnie Sveen) left boyfriend Brax (Steve Peacocke) overjoyed when she announced that she was having their baby. 

Australian viewers will know that Brax has faced a very challenging time recently following the death of his younger brother Casey. 

Despite his determination to get revenge for Casey's tragic demise, the news of Ricky's pregnancy put an abrupt stop to his plans.

However, despite the happy news, Brax faces more distractions when he discovers an engagement ring that Casey was planning to give Denny. 

As he decides that a grief-stricken Denny should have it, Brax will face problems in his own relationship when he forgets to turn up to Ricky's ultrasound. 

Peacocke said to TV Week: "Realising he was going to be a dad was a game-changer for Brax. It made him re-evaluate what he was going to do. His priorities have shifted."

----------


## Perdita

Life is set to get even more complicated for Home and Away's Ricky Sharpe as she prepares to put her life in danger to help Brax.

An upcoming storyline will see long-suffering Ricky (Bonnie Sveen) go to desperate measures to protect her fiancÃ©, who is currently serving time in prison for a crime he didn't commit.

With Ash and Kyle having failed to carry out Gunno's drug job properly, Ricky realises that there is now no reason for the dangerous villain not to target Brax.

As Ash and Kyle continue to argue over the situation, Ricky realises that she needs to take action and turns to local policewoman Kat for help. 

Although Kat tells Ricky that only a medical emergency will allow her to see Brax, the conversation leaves Ricky with an idea and she soon goes to her former flame Nate for help. 

Together, Ricky and Nate forge a doctor's letter detailing the need for Ricky to see Brax. The letter states that Ricky needs to see Brax due to an emergency related to her pregnancy. 

However, Nate warns Ricky that she is endangering both her life and her unborn child's by getting involved in the prison grudges.

Nate certainly has a point but a desperate Ricky is determined to follow through with her plan anyway. Is she making a big mistake?

Kyle Pryor, who plays Nate, told TV Week: "Ricky is prepared to do whatever it takes in order to protect Brax. 

"Nate always felt like he had an obligation towards her and her family. He devises a plan to help her, but he doesn't want her to be stressing out."

----------

Pantherboy (27-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

ricky is an idiot, brax choose ash over her and baby, she should move on

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Ricky Sharpe will go into labour - just when she is starting to have second thoughts over motherhood.

Upcoming episodes will see Ricky (Bonnie Sveen) get nervous over her unborn child's impending arrival, wondering how she'll cope without support from her jailed partner Brax.

Summer Bay's ladies gather for the baby shower
Â© Channel 5
Summer Bay's ladies gather for the baby shower

Ricky's loved ones try to convince her that she'll be a great mum, but when talking her around proves more difficult than expected, her female friends decide to host a surprise baby shower for her.

Ricky isn't impressed when she finds out that Summer Bay's ladies have been plotting behind her back, but the baby shower does initially go well.

Ricky looks at a photo of Brax
Â© Channel 5
Ricky looks at a photo of Brax

Unfortunately, the mood turns sour as Ricky soon becomes teary when she opens the presents. Reminded of Brax, she leaves the room and struggles to hold back her emotions.

The next morning, Ricky wakes up and realises that she is experiencing labour pains. 

With her big moment now here, will Ricky stay strong or crumble under the pressure?

Ricky suddenly experiences labour pains
Â© Channel 5
Ricky suddenly experiences labour pains

Who will Ricky call on for help?
Â© Channel 5
Who will Ricky call on for help?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday, July 10 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Pantherboy (27-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Ricky Sharpe faces an emotional time as she gives birth to her baby without the support of her partner Brax.

After Ricky (Bonnie Sveen) starts experiencing contractions while alone, it is down to John Palmer to rush her to the hospital. 

Although a flat tyre delays them, John eventually gets Ricky to the hospital safely where she prepares to give birth to her baby.

Ricky gives birth to a baby boy
Â© Channel 5
Ricky gives birth to a baby boy

As Ash and Kyle rush to her side, a disappointed Brax is waiting for Ricky in prison, unaware that he is about to become a father.

Despite reassurance from a supportive Kyle, a terrified Ricky feels angry and let down to be doing this alone when Brax should be with her.

After giving birth to a baby boy, Ricky proudly introduces her son to Kyle, Ash & Denny, but how will she handle parenthood without Brax's support?

Ricky introduces her son
Â© Channel 5
Ricky introduces her son

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, July 13 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (04-07-2015), Pantherboy (04-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, there's a bittersweet moment for Brax when he gets a chance to meet his baby son for the first time.

Once Brax's partner Ricky Sharpe (Bonnie Sveen) has been discharged from hospital after giving birth to a healthy baby boy, she heads to the prison so that she can introduce the youngster to his father.

The visit starts off on a sour note as a prison guard apologetically searches both Ricky and the baby while Brax (Steve Peacocke) waits anxiously inside.

When Ricky finally gets to see Brax, they both decide to name their baby Casey in memory of Brax's late brother.

Brax meets his baby son for the first time
Â© Channel 5
Brax meets his baby son for the first time

Ricky tries to put on a brave face
Â© Channel 5
Ricky tries to put on a brave face

Brax then expresses his regrets to Ricky over his incarceration and she sets her own feelings aside as she puts on a brave face for him.

However, once Ricky has left and is on her own again, she lets her true emotions pour out as she breaks down crying. Can Ricky get the support she needs from her loved ones back in the Bay?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, July 21 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Pantherboy

SPOILER ALERT!! Article on dailymail.co.uk today (4 Aug) attached re Ricky & Nate

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...rge-Mason.html

----------

tammyy2j (04-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Romance could be on the cards once again for Home and Away's Ricky Sharpe and Nate Cooper as they share a passionate kiss after opening up about their feelings.

The pair used to be an item before she decided to reunite with Brax, but upcoming scenes will see them start to head towards a reconciliation.

The latest development comes following the breakdown of Nate's relationship with Kat Chapman, leaving him to ponder rekindling his romance with Ricky.

Having previously shared a charged moment on the beach, it is clear that both Ricky and Nate are confused about the reignited feelings for each other so soon after Brax's presumed 'death'. 

When Ricky supports Nate following his split from Kat, she starts to talk honestly about her feelings, admitting that she wonders how her life would have panned out if she had chosen him over Brax.

Returning the same honesty, Nate admits to Ricky that he has never stopped loving her, but she is so thrown by his announcements that she asks him to leave.

However, Ricky soon changes her mind and after heading out after him, they are soon sharing a passionate kiss.

Bonnie Sveen, who plays Ricky, told TV Week: "She is confused. I don't think she is seeking to replace Brax - and nobody could. But she is seeking the comfort of somebody who makes her feel comfortable and happy.

"Ricky still loves Brax and she wants an element of discretion when she realises and acts upon her feelings for Nate.

"But that's impossible in Summer Bay! Don't do anything you don't want the town to know about!"


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz3jjAweg87

----------

Pantherboy (24-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Ricky Sharpe will struggle with her feelings for Nate Cooper in an upcoming storyline, after he decides to focus on a future with Kat Chapman.

Nate will decide to give his relationship with Kat another go following a night of passion with Ricky (Bonnie Sveen).

Although it is clear that Nate does have feelings for Ricky, he decides to do the right thing by Kat after she makes it clear that she can forgive him for his indiscretion.

However, Ricky has developed real feelings for Nate and finds it increasingly difficult to see him and Kat together. 

After sitting through an awkward lunch with the pair, things go from bad to worse for Ricky when she receives some worrying news about her baby son Casey.

As they all rush home to Casey's aid, Ricky can't help but notice Nate's natural ability with her son - but is there any hope for the two of them?

Kyle Pryor, who plays Nate, told TV Week: "Nate wants to move past what happened with Ricky to be in a solid relationship with Kat.

"Nate understands that Kat has been having a hard time, just as Ricky has. For Nate, there is a constant battle between his feelings and his obligation to those closest to him."

----------

Dazzle (22-09-2015), Pantherboy (21-09-2015), SoapsJSK (21-09-2015), tammyy2j (21-09-2015)

----------


## SoapsJSK

I do hope Nate sees sense and stays with Kat...

----------


## tammyy2j

How many more affairs same old same old as always, make up your mind Nate, didn't cheating on Sophie with Hannah teach him anything

----------

Dazzle (22-09-2015), lizann (08-12-2015), Pantherboy (24-09-2015), SoapsJSK (30-09-2015)

----------


## Kirsty007

Just seen on daily mail, speculation Bonnie sveen is leaving h&a.. I personally love Ricky so will be gutted if it's true 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ears-show.html

----------

Dazzle (08-12-2015), Pantherboy (08-12-2015), TaintedLove (09-12-2015), tammyy2j (09-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Just seen on daily mail, speculation Bonnie sveen is leaving h&a.. I personally love Ricky so will be gutted if it's true 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ears-show.html


 if she knows brax is alive she will want to be with him, not bothered by her leaving

----------

Dazzle (08-12-2015), tammyy2j (09-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Just seen on daily mail, speculation Bonnie sveen is leaving h&a.. I personally love Ricky so will be gutted if it's true 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ears-show.html


 if she knows brax is alive she will want to be with him, not bothered by her leaving

----------


## binky321

I like Ricky she's one of my favourite characters but I think she should be with Brax if she is going that's how I hope she is going out I don't like her with Nate I feel bad for him in this scenario but Ricky is Brax's girl I can't see her being happy with Nate if she knows Brax's out there somewhere they're soul mates for me Nate/Ricky just don't work as a couple.

----------

TaintedLove (09-12-2015)

----------


## CuriousCase

Great news! Never liked her.

----------


## TaintedLove

> Just seen on daily mail, speculation Bonnie sveen is leaving h&a.. I personally love Ricky so will be gutted if it's true 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ears-show.html


I wish it was Phoebe leaving instead of Ricky.  I have always liked Ricky, and will be sad to see her go. Its understandable she will want to be with Brax though. Little Casey is just the cutest baby - I`ll miss him too.

So how long will it be before the 'heartbroken' doc starts sniffing around Kat  again once Ricky leaves? I say a week.
 :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2015), tammyy2j (09-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Just seen on daily mail, speculation Bonnie sveen is leaving h&a.. I personally love Ricky so will be gutted if it's true 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ears-show.html


I hope a happy reunion exit for her and Brax and baby Casey

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2015), TaintedLove (09-12-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

Hmm! Is someone maybe telling fibs here?? Who knows!  DailyMail article after last nights AACTA Awards in Sydney:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...TA-awards.html

----------


## bobdaoeach

> Hmm! Is someone maybe telling fibs here?? Who knows!  DailyMail article after last nights AACTA Awards in Sydney:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...TA-awards.html


she's lying. both rebecca breeds and rhiannon fish did the same thing.

----------


## bobdaoeach

> Hmm! Is someone maybe telling fibs here?? Who knows!  DailyMail article after last nights AACTA Awards in Sydney:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...TA-awards.html


she's lying. both rebecca breeds and rhiannon fish did the same thing.

----------

Perdita (10-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I don't watch Home and Away but I just noticed Daily Mail and fibs in the same sentence. Surely not!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (10-12-2015), Pantherboy (10-12-2015), Perdita (10-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

More from the Daily Wail, sorry, Mail  :Stick Out Tongue: 



She was recently seen wiping tears from her eyes while filming her final scenes on set. 
And now it has been claimed actress Bonnie Sveen will depart Home and Away in a dramatic massacre plot-line which will kill off six of the show's newest faces.
Bonnie, who plays Ricky Sharpe in the Seven Network soap, is among several younger characters who will be axed as producers attempt to revive ratings, Woman's Day reports.

On her way out: Bonnie Sveen has confirmed she will be leaving Home and Away and is among six characters rumoured to be facing the chop 
Confirming that she was leaving the show, 27-year-old Bonnie told the magazine that the forthcoming seasons would involve 'lots of drama.'
It comes after she was seen crying on set while bidding farewell to co-stars.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...#ixzz3vgXYhxum

----------

Dazzle (29-12-2015), Pantherboy (30-12-2015)

----------


## Nell532

Wow, 6 characters are being killed off? Home & away is a family show, right?
So sad, I actually liked Bonnie and I sure hope they aren't going to kill her off. Let her have a decent departure...

----------

Dazzle (29-12-2015), lellygurl (02-01-2016)

----------


## Sandyjayde

Is it only me but the outfit shes wearing when she was seen crying filming her last scenes is also the outfit she is wearing when brax returns so maybe shes off with him?

----------

Dazzle (29-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Is it only me but the outfit shes wearing when she was seen crying filming her last scenes is also the outfit she is wearing when brax returns so maybe shes off with him?


Rumours have it they leave together  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (29-12-2015), Sandyjayde (29-12-2015), SoapsJSK (30-12-2015), tammyy2j (30-12-2015)

----------


## Sandyjayde

I hope so! I dont really want to see either go but much rather the family happy ending for them  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (29-12-2015), lizann (29-12-2015), Perdita (29-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I'd be _very_ surprised if Ricky's killed off after building her up as Brax's one true love over the last couple of years.  The writers would be mad not to have them leave together!

----------

lizann (29-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

yes if she dies and brax gone what about baby casey, let ricky go off with brax and casey

----------

Dazzle (29-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Not saying Daily Wail is always wrong but then they are not always right either ... Lets hope somebody had too much Christmas cheer when they wrote that article  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (29-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away series script executive Dan Bennett has denied reports that six characters are to be killed off in an upcoming storyline.

Viewers were concerned after Woman's Day ran a story that claimed an upcoming massacre would take place on the soap, but Bennett has called the reports 'complete bull****'. 

The article claimed that Bonnie Sveen's character Ricky Sharpe would be amongst the Summer Bay residents to be killed off. 


However, Bennett denied the reports, writing: "This Woman's Day story is complete B.S. on every level. Not a word of truth in it. How can they just make crap up?!!"

Meanwhile, it was announced earlier this year that Home and Away's Ricky Sharpe will flee from Summer Bay in the aftermath of her partner Brax's exit from the soap.​

Home and Away star Johnny Ruffo has recently signed a new contract to stay with the show.

----------

Dazzle (29-12-2015), Nell532 (30-12-2015), Pantherboy (30-12-2015), tammyy2j (30-12-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

I have just been reading all about this here & elsewhere & the first thing I have to say is that Woman's Day have been well known for "making up" these type of BS stories in the past, so I wouldn't be putting too much cred into the article. Having said that, I see people have been questioning why Dan Bennett came out so quickly to deny it i.e. is it to quash a false rumour quickly, or is it because there is some truth to it? Personally I think the "massacre" story is complete rubbish. However, more likely is that there will just be quite a few cast departures/turnovers next year (I think there are a number of them with contracts expiring sometime during the year & we have all read about them wanting to "rejuvenate" the show - or as some have said "get rid of the deadwood"!). We know that Ricky will be leaving & of course Brax will be gone for good after his brief re-appearance (& presumably they will eventually leave together). It has all but been officially confirmed that Nic Westaway (Kyle) will also be leaving. As for who else will/could be going, we will have to wait & see. There are also the unconfirmed rumours floating around from a while back that Hannah & Oscar will die in a car crash & that  Maddy loses part of her arm in this crash (& that she will also leave the show soon after this). This seemed a bit far fetched at the time, but you never know now. Whether they leave the show this way or via different storylines (or even leave at all) remains to be seen. There have been some suggestions that instead of a massacre there may be some kind of stalker type storyline i.e. people are killed off 1 by 1 - I really can't see this happening either. 

I read the following in the Daily Telegraph a few weeks ago (I think it was even before the finale aired on Dec 9), where they were speculating on the scheduling for 2016: "Gossip in TV drama circles says some young cast members of Seven's Home and Away are about to be written out of the show in the usual way soapies go - you know, buried under a mudslide, or something awful like that. Meanwhile, older characters such as the iconic Alf Stewart, played by Ray Meagher, are entirely safe. Stone the flamin' crows! Is this a prelude to a well-speculated move of Home and Away to Ch 7TWO to clear the way for a revamped Today Tonight? Insiders say a firm "no"." They were of course being tongue-in-cheek with the "under a mudslide" reference, but maybe the gossip they were referring to was the upcoming Woman's Day article?

(With the news that Johnny Ruffo has signed a new contract, Charlie Clausen (Zac) also announced on morning TV a day or so before the finale aired that he had also signed a new contract).

----------

CuriousCase (02-01-2016), Dazzle (30-12-2015), Perdita (30-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Rumours have it they leave together


That is the best exit for Ricky and Brax

----------


## Dazzle

Interesting stuff, Pantherboy. I like the sound of clearing out some of the deadwood. I actually quite like Oscar but he feels like a bit of a spare part at the moment. I wouldn't be at all sorry to see Hannah or Maddy go.

----------

Pantherboy (30-12-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

This is another story with Dan Bennett's denial:

*"Home and Away Denies Shock Storyline Claims*

Home and Awayâs Script Executive Dan Bennett today denied claims that a number of main characters will be killed off in an attempt to aid flailing ratings.

Australian magazine Womanâs Day claimed that an insider on the show told them several characters may be facing the axe, as a massacre looked set to take place in the peaceful bayside town.

The magazine stated that âThe New Year looks set to kick off with a major culling of the younger and newer cast members.â Among the possible casualties are music teacher Phoebe Nicholson, bad boy Martin âAshâ Ashford, copper Kat Chapman and doctor Nate Cooper. The insider added, âUp to six characters could go in the massacre.â

The supposed insider continued and talked about how if the ratings boost doesnât work, the show itself may face the axe. âAfter a soft year with ratings, they panicked and ended up spending a loot of money on research. It showed that die-hard Home and Away viewers only love the older established characters like Alf, Irene and Marilyn. Thatâs why they decided to kill off the younger cast.â When asked about the fate of the series, the insider said, âItâs do or die. If they get this wrong, it could mean the end of one of the longest-running series on TV.â

Bonnie Sveen, who has played Ricky Sharpe since 2013, was recently spotted filming what appeared to be her final scenes, fuelling speculation that she will leave the bay with lover Darryl âBraxâ Braxton. She was also seen receiving a paper bouquet from crew members, in what seemed like an emotional goodbye. Though she has denied the claims, Bonnie apparently talked to Womanâs Day about her rumoured departure, stating, âNext year, thereâs going to be a lot of drama. Itâs going to be a big shake-up because quite a few people are leaving. I think it will give the show a much-needed revamp â itâs what the future need. Thatâs why Home and Away is so successful, because it continues to adapt â when one season ends, a new one begins with a new flavour.â

Stephen Peacockeâs return as the much-loved Darryl âBraxâ Braxton is also mentioned as the insider states, âSteveâs return to the Bay was a big favour to the network, and it may just save the show.â This comes after news Stephen told Yahoo! Australia that his return storyline involves substance that hasnât been tackled in the history of the series. âIt is something that ​has never been done in the 27 years of the show. The producers put that to me and I went, âYeah right! What hasnât been done?â But I read it and it hasnât!â he stated. âIt was good fun to do. It is not some big explosion or anything. Itâs just a really cool episode.â

However it would seem that series script executive, Dan Bennett has discredited the article as completely untrue.

@DanBennett
This Woman's Day story is complete B.S. on every level. Not a word of truth in it. How can they just make crap up?!! 

As for whether the rumour has any substance whatsoever, including Ricky Sharpeâs departure and the exit of others, remains to be seen."

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

Another article re speculation about Ricky's "departure", including references to previous articles we have seen (ie Daily Mail & Woman's Day etc):

"*2016 Spoilers: Another Favourite to Depart Summer Bay?*

*Ricky Sharpe set to leave Summer Bay with Brax?*

After mounting speculation of an imminent departure, a nullified magazine article and the all but confirmed rumours of the departure of her close friend, it would seem that Ricky Sharpe is set to leave Summer Bay in 2016, departing with lover Darryl âBraxâ Braxton, who she discovered was still alive in 2015âs dramatic final episode. We look over the evidence both supporting and opposing the rumours.

As we previously reported, Steve Peacocke (Darryl Braxton) made a brief return to set earlier in 2015, to film a series of âtop secret episodesâ. While back on set, he filmed alongside Bonnie Sveen, who plays Ricky. The pair filmed scenes that saw them drive off together, beginning speculation that Ricky and Brax would leave the bay together early in 2016.

Now, many months later, Bonnie appears to have been photographed filming her final scenes, and receiving an emotional send off from the showâs production team. Last week, she was filmed wearing the same yellow and black number that she was wearing while filming the car scenes with Steve Peacocke earlier this year, whilst baby Casey was also wearing the same clothes as when Steve was on set. It seems likely that some of Rickyâs departure scenes were filmed when Steve was available, whilst the remaining scenes that didnât require Steve were filmed during the normal production schedule.

Matrix AUâs Instagram account shows her being presented with a paper bouquet, while the Daily Mail reports that she was also photographed looking teary-eyed while talking to colleagues, fuelling speculation that it was her final day on set.

However, eagle eyed forum members have noticed that Ricky is wearing her engagement ring in the photos, suggesting that she may still be engaged to Nate Cooper, thus has not reunited with Brax after all. The 2015 season finale saw Nate ask Ricky to marry him, and her accept his proposal, so whether or not Bonnie leaves for good, it seems sparks are set to fly over the first few months of the year as Ricky battles with the news that her ex-flame Brax is still alive and well.

Further, a second Daily Mail article has potentially quashed the claims that Bonnie has filmed her final scenes. The UK newspaper spoke to the actress at the AACTA Awards in Sydney, where she told them sheâs âstill comfortable in the bayâ.

However, in a recent article by Womanâs Day, Bonnie apparently talked to Womanâs Day about her rumoured departure, stating, âNext year, thereâs going to be a lot of drama. Itâs going to be a big shake-up because quite a few people are leaving. I think it will give the show a much-needed revamp â itâs what the future need. Thatâs why Home and Away is so successful, because it continues to adapt â when one season ends, a new one begins with a new flavour.â Series script executive, Dan Bennett later quashed the article as nothing but lies.

Despite all these reports, the showâs producers are always keen to keep departures under wraps, so it wouldnât be the first time actors have denied departures, only to leave a few months later. As for the final word on whether Ricky is leaving, we will just have to wait until 2016."

----------

Dazzle (01-01-2016), Perdita (01-01-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

This should probably go under General News, but I have put it here given the previous posts/discussion under this thread (please move it if deemed appropriate. Thanks).

It has been posted by someone elsewhere that script executive Dan Bennett may have/has resigned from H&A, after he reportedly posted the following tweet:

"@DanMBennett.... Happy new year. For me, 2016 is about new challenges. I've quit my job, intend to travel the world...Wishing everyone YOUR joy. Peace."

People are understandably questioning the timing of this given Dan's quick denial of the supposed "massacre" storyline just a couple of days ago, & that he only re-joined the show earlier this year. Is he leaving so soon due to the future direction of the show etc.........??? All a bit of a worry!

There hasn't been any official confirmation that this is true & he is definitely leaving, from the show as yet.

----------

Dazzle (01-01-2016), Perdita (01-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Well, the tweet really exists and appears to be from Dan Bennett's genuine account:

https://twitter.com/DanMBennett/stat...22940618555393

----------

Pantherboy (01-01-2016), Perdita (01-01-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

Thanks Dazzle. It will be interesting to see what the Show says if/when an official statement is made!

----------

Dazzle (01-01-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

An article on Dan Bennett's resignation:

*"Dan Bennett Quits*

Just a mere six months after returning to the long-running series, Dan Bennett has announced that he has quit his job as Series Script Executive of Home and Away.

The writer, who has been responsible for the Summer Bay Stalker and Charlotte King storylines during his tenures, took to Twitter on New Years Day to confirm that he has left his executive post on the Channel 7 soap.

"@DanMBennett. Happy new year. For me, 2016 is about new challenges. I've quit my job, intend to travel the world... Wishing everyone YOUR joy. Peace.


11:40 AM - 1 Jan 2016"


The news comes just days after rumours emerged of a shock storyline that would see up to 6 main characters written out of the series. The claims, made by Australian magazine Woman’s Day, were quickly dismissed by Mr Bennett as “lies” and “complete bullsh*t”.

It is currently unknown as to who will fill the capacity of Series Script Executive.

BTTB would like to wish Dan Bennett good luck with everything the future holds."

----------

Dazzle (01-01-2016), Perdita (02-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

It's a shame Dan's quit because I've been enjoying H&A more recently than since the Braxtons arrived. I wonder if this means the storyline which will reportedly kill off up to six residents of Summer Bay is happening after all?

----------

Pantherboy (02-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> It's a shame Dan's quit because I've been enjoying H&A more recently than since the Braxtons arrived. I wonder if this means the storyline which will reportedly kill off up to six residents of Summer Bay is happening after all?


Please no....   :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2016), Pantherboy (02-01-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

> It's a shame Dan's quit because I've been enjoying H&A more recently than since the Braxtons arrived. I wonder if this means the storyline which will reportedly kill off up to six residents of Summer Bay is happening after all?


I hope not. I still think it will just be a big turnover of personnel during the year, rather than a one-off mass exodus, but you have to wonder now with his sudden & unexpected departure. Even though he will be long gone by then, Dan will look a bit of a goose if it does turn out to be true, given his staunch denials! It will be interesting over the next few months looking at the spoilers/articles/pictures for signs of what is really coming up! I have read some people say they think a massacre storyline would be good i.e. for the suspense & as a clean out to basically start afresh. Personally, I think it would be excessive & would smack of desperation.

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2016), Perdita (02-01-2016)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> I wonder if this means the storyline which will reportedly kill off up to six residents of Summer Bay is happening after all?


I don't understand this logic "one of my biggest storylines got spoiled, brb gonna rage quit my job" 10/10

----------


## bobdaoeach

> I wonder if this means the storyline which will reportedly kill off up to six residents of Summer Bay is happening after all?


I don't understand this logic "one of my biggest storylines got spoiled, brb gonna rage quit my job" 10/10

----------


## SoapsJSK

If he was responsible for the constant partner swapping and everyone sleeping around with  everyone else storylines, then good riddance...
6 characters fired...hopefully starting with Ash, Josh, Andy, Maddy...




> An article on Dan Bennett's resignation:
> 
> *"Dan Bennett Quits*
> 
> Just a mere six months after returning to the long-running series, Dan Bennett has announced that he has quit his job as Series Script Executive of Home and Away.
> 
> The writer, who has been responsible for the Summer Bay Stalker and Charlotte King storylines during his tenures, took to Twitter on New Years Day to confirm that he has left his executive post on the Channel 7 soap.
> 
> "@DanMBennett. Happy new year. For me, 2016 is about new challenges. I've quit my job, intend to travel the world... Wishing everyone YOUR joy. Peace.
> ...

----------


## SoapsJSK

If he was responsible for the constant partner swapping and everyone sleeping around with  everyone else storylines, then good riddance...
6 characters fired...hopefully starting with Ash, Josh, Andy, Maddy...




> An article on Dan Bennett's resignation:
> 
> *"Dan Bennett Quits*
> 
> Just a mere six months after returning to the long-running series, Dan Bennett has announced that he has quit his job as Series Script Executive of Home and Away.
> 
> The writer, who has been responsible for the Summer Bay Stalker and Charlotte King storylines during his tenures, took to Twitter on New Years Day to confirm that he has left his executive post on the Channel 7 soap.
> 
> "@DanMBennett. Happy new year. For me, 2016 is about new challenges. I've quit my job, intend to travel the world... Wishing everyone YOUR joy. Peace.
> ...

----------


## Perdita

Hope it is with Brax

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, Ricky Sharpe will get the shock of her life when she comes face-to-face with Brax.

Ricky (Bonnie Sveen) hasn't seen Brax since last year, when she was led to believe that he had died following a failed escape from prison.

Having got wind of the fact that Brax is more than likely alive, Ricky will be thrown into a new nightmare after deciding to search with him.

Ricky arrives home to find Brax
Â©  Channel 5
Having left her baby Casey with an unwell Josh, Ricky will be horrified when she returns home to find out that her son was neglected.

After a worrying hospital visit, Ricky is grateful when she later finds Nate looking after Casey. Swept up in the emotion of the day, she asks him to marry her.

Nate happily accepts the offer, but when Ricky arrives home that night, she finds Brax waiting for her. Where do they go from here?​ And what does it mean for Nate?

Brax is waiting for Ricky when she gets home
Â©  Channel 5
Home and Away airs these scenes ​on Friday April 1 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5. ​


_Digital Spy_

----------

Dazzle (19-03-2016), Pantherboy (19-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

​The moment that Home and Away fans have been waiting for finally arrives on screen in the UK next month, as Ricky Sharpe comes face-to-face with her old flame Brax.

The Aussie soap will be airing a special two-hander episode, which fully explores Ricky's reaction to seeing Brax for the first time in months.

Never one to shy away from speaking her mind, Ricky (Bonnie Sveen) is full of rage when Brax finally reappears in front of her - and she demands to know why on earth he let her believe he was dead.

Brax tries to deal with Ricky's anger towards him.
Â©  Channel 5

Brax explains his reason for disappearing.
Â©  Channel 5

​Brax looks at photos in Ricky's flat.
Â©  Channel 5
As ever, Brax (Steve Peacocke) had his reasons for the drastic course of action and desperately tries to explain himself - but it's clear that he has his work cut out when Ricky refuses to forgive him this time.

When the pair continue their candid conversation, Ricky explains that she's engaged to Nate Cooper now and is optimistic about their future, as he always puts her first and treats her with respect. 

A heartbroken but persistent Brax responds by making a move on Ricky and inviting her to come on the run with him. Now torn between two men, how will Ricky react?


Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, April 4 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2016), Pantherboy (26-03-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

An article in today's Daily Telegraph re Bonnie/Ricky leaving H&A: "Jessica Mauboy lures best friend Bonnie Sveen from Summer Bay to The Secret Daughter". The printed version also said "In one of TV's worst kept secrets, Bonnie Sveen has confirmed her departure from Home & Away. But fans will be pleased to hear the soap star has a new job on television, joining Seven's new drama series, The Secret Daughter."

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ent...5cd0ba5677cf2a

----------

Dazzle (06-04-2016), Topaz (08-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I enjoyed the two-hander episode with Ricky and Brax, something I didn't really expect given neither are favourite characters of mine. There's no denying their natural chemistry though, and the script was well written.

----------

Pantherboy (06-04-2016), Perdita (06-04-2016), TaintedLove (10-04-2016), Topaz (08-04-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

Article in today's Sunday Telegraph. Unfortunately I cannot access the online story which has a (promo) photo of Ricky & Nate together in wedding attire + another of Ricky by herself in her wedding dress (& also photos of some previous H&A weddings). Apologies for any typing errors!


*" Runaway Bride. Can Bonnie Sveen's big day survive the ghost of her lost love?*

*Has Ricky finally found her happily ever after? Bonnie Sveen is poised to say 'I do', writes Holly Byrnes.*

It's the Summer Bay wedding Bonnie Sveen fans have been wishing for - if not quite the groom most of them wanted her to marry.

But in the tradition of Seven's long-running soap, H&A, Sveen's tortured character Ricky Sharpe is poised to get her"happily ever after", finally tying the knot with on-screen love Dr Nate Cooper (Kyle Pryor) next week.

The hotly-anticipated nuptials - seen here in Insider's exclusive sneak peek - appears to mark the end of one of the most tumultuous romances to ever blossom in the Bay, between Ricky (Sveen) and her former flame, Darryl 'Brax' Braxton (played until recently by the show's latest celebrity export, Stephen Peacocke).

Their roller-coaster relationship is almost single-handedly credited with sending the 28-year-old soap's ratings sky-high; until viewers - mostly young blokes - went the way of their favourite River Boy. Out the door.

But since his departure, back in 2014 to chase his Hollywood ambitions, the show's producers have walked no less than 5 couples down the aisle in a tried-and-tested way of wooing back audiances.

The show's current series producer Lucy Addario confessed the writing team did consider marrying off Ricky & Brax, sending them away together as the ex-con went on the run but felt Sveen's character was too popular & too strong a woman "to live a life like that".


Instead, they reunited the battling single mum with Nate, "the polar opposite of Brax."


Addario said, "who on paper, is perfect husband material." The couple are set to marry in a ceremony overlooking the fictional beachside village, which averages a wedding every 6 months.


As expected though, the ghost of Brax plays a part in the lead-up, as second thoughts creep in for both the bride & groom.


Sveen, who announced last week she was leaving the series after 4 years for a role in Seven's new prime-time drama, The Secret Daughter, hints there are still hurdles for the couple to overcome before - *and after* - they wed.


"Obviously Nate is going to assume that if anything is holding Ricky back from arriving it's going to be Brax, when some other drama has happened," Sveen revealed.


"There's an element of their relationship that is still tender & she's very aware that (Nate) would assume the worst if she's late."


Such plots are familiar to each wedding episode & as always all eyes are on the bride's dress.


Shelley Murray, the show's costume designer for the past 16 years is given about 12 week's notice to prepare the wardrobe for each wedding (she's worked on 30 weddings so far *& let slip there's a new one to plan on her drawing board*).


"Ricky is a surfer & sporty so her dress has to be more practical than a lot of the more fashionable girls," Murray said.


The Grace Love Lace design was bought online from a Brisbane-based label for $1600 & suited the wedding day action Ricky gets up to.


"We needed a bigger skirt, just for practical reasons, so Bonnie could pick it up & run in it without being too soft & flouncy."


Whether it's dodging bullets or surviving unexpected explosions, getting to the chapel in one piece - let alone in style - is all part of the challenge for  a H&A bride.


"These are not normal weddings in that respect," Murray said.


"There's usually some stunt. Someone's falling out of a car, or giving birth. It never goes smoothly, so when we're getting the gowns together whether it's the bride or bridesmaids, we have to take that into account."


In last year's cliffhanger finale it was Ada Nicodemou as Leah Patterson-Baker on her third trip to the altar - this time marrying Zac MacGuire (Charlie Clausen) in a stunning Paolo Sebastian gown; her big day marred, in dramatic fashion, by the shooting murder of resident villain Charlotte King (Erika Heynatz).,


Rewind to the early years & eash bride's battle to get that ring on her finger has made for many a memorable moment.


Who could forget back in 1995, the Lazarus-like moment when Angel (Melissa George) rose from her wheelchair to walk toward her beloved Shane (Dieter Brummer) only for him to die soon after?


Or when serial bride Sally Fletcher (Kate Ritchie) was marrying for the second time in 2003 to Flynn (Joel MCIlroy), only making it to the church after performing a daring jump & roll from a runaway horse & carriage?


That, Murray explained, required four versions of the same bridal gown, to fit both Ritchie & her stunt double.":

----------

Dazzle (10-04-2016), TaintedLove (10-04-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

I was able to get the link to the Sunday Telegraph article I mentioned in my last post (hopefully it can be opened). It has the photos of Bonnie Sveen & Kyle Pryor, but it doesn't have the photos from the print/newspaper article of some of the old H&A weddings.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ent...1b782b?login=1

----------

Perdita (10-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Ricky Sharpe will find her wedding day running into disaster when she fails to make it to the ceremony in time. 

A host of unfortunate incidents will leave her devastated fiancÃ© ​Nate Cooper believing that she has well and truly jilted him as he waits anxiously at the altar.​

The pair have had their fair share of ups and downs over the last few months and viewers will be left wondering if they will get the happy ending they so desperately want as their big day looks set to end in heartbreak.

Ricky will be overcome with doubts in the lead-up to the nuptials when her former partner Brax makes contact to wish her luck.

Although Ricky (Bonnie Sveen) does ultimately decide that her heart lies with Nate, his insecurities will naturally creep up once again when she fails to show at the wedding.

Unbeknownst to Nate, Ricky has been waylaid by her transport after the car that he and Kyle were arriving in breaks down.

​A determined Ricky will decide to make her way to the ceremony on foot, but not before Nate ​resigns himself to the fact that she isn't going to show up and breaks the news to the wedding guests. Could this finally spell the end for the doomed duo?

Kyle Pryor, who plays Nate, told TV Week: "​When the wedding day rolls around, he is a bit anxious and hoping it all plays out the way he wants.

"He is looking forward to sharing the moment with Ricky and having it turn out to be the perfect day. He truly believes she is going to be there. He refuses to even consider the worst-case scenario. 

"But as time rolls on, he starts to worry that she might not turn up. It takes a fairly extreme situation to rock Nate. Matters of the heart have the ability to shake him.​"

----------

binky321 (11-04-2016), Pantherboy (11-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Bonnie Sveen has finally confirmed that she has left the Australian soap.

The actress, who is known for her role as Summer Bay's Ricky Sharpe, recently sparked further rumours about her show exit when it was confirmed that she had landed a role in new TV drama The Secret Daughter.

Rumours have been circulating for many months over Sveen's future in the show, but she has now confirmed the news via her Instagram account.

"And so it is with a sad but proud heart I announce the end of my Home & Away journey", she said. "If someone had told me 10 years ago that I'd be playing a staunch, surfy chick in Summer Bay (and that it would bring me more joy than I could imagine) I wouldn't have believed them.

"A magical place to shoot scenes all colours of the rainbow, with a tireless crew and production team. And a cast that I have learnt from and grown amongst.

"Thank you for the banter, the laughs and the lessons. Playing Ricky has shaped me forever. I carry every bond that was forged and so many fond memories, into the new beginning."

Sveen went on to say that she was looking forward to playing the role of ​Layla​ in The Secret Daughter, alongside Jessica Mauboy, who is taking the lead role as Billie. The drama is due to start filming later this month.

Sveen is thought to have filmed her final scenes a few months ago, meaning Ricky's exit should hit Australian screens soon. She has played Ricky since 2013.

_Digital Spy_

----------

Pantherboy (14-04-2016), tammyy2j (14-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Does she leave to be with Brax?

----------


## Perdita

> Does she leave to be with Brax?


I think she will, just occasionally there is a happy ending in soaplife ... I hope so anyway  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (14-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

From other spoilers recently posted, it sounds to me like Ricky and Nate do marry but that it starts to go wrong straight away.  I can't see any other realistic way for Ricky to leave except to be with Brax and, like Perdita, I hope that's what happens.

----------

Pantherboy (14-04-2016), Perdita (14-04-2016), Topaz (15-04-2016)

----------


## Topaz

Oooooh me too! Love Ricky and brax! Shame we don't get to see Brax again if she does leave to be with him! Think that was the last of the filming  he was doing with H&A now?

----------

Dazzle (15-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Ricky Sharpe and Nate Cooper look set to finally get their happy ending as their romantic wedding day arrives next month.

The popular couple's heartfelt ceremony couldn't be any more perfect - at least once Ricky (Bonnie Sveen) finally turns up.

Poor Ricky faces complete panic when she gets stuck in a broken-down car on the way to her nuptials, leaving her totally stranded.

The hiccup has the potential to spark major repercussions for her relationship, as Nate (Kyle Pryor) gets very nervous when Ricky is a no-show.

Phoebe Nicholson also makes matters worse when she tells Nate that Ricky was having some pre-wedding jitters in the build-up to the ceremony, leaving him fearing that he's about to be stood up and publicly humiliated.

Ricky Sharpe and Nate Cooper's wedding in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

With no phone and no way of getting in touch with Nate or the guests, Ricky resorts to desperate measures by running to her own wedding as fast as she can.

Much to everyone's relief, Ricky does make it just before Nate abandons all hope, leading to touching scenes as they exchange their vows in front of their loved ones. But with Ricky due to leave our screens later this year, is the drama really over?


Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, June 6 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (28-05-2016), Pantherboy (28-05-2016)

----------


## Topaz

Aussie spoiler alert!: 








Felt sorry for Nate but it was so good to see her leave with Brax! 

Did Steve come back for this episode or was it pre recorded with the last episode last he was in? 

Will miss her character though!

----------

Dazzle (17-06-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Did Steve come back for this episode or was it pre recorded with the last episode last he was in?


These final scenes of Steve's were pre-recorded last year when he came back for those other episodes (which went to air in Aust in Feb)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Ricky Sharpe realises her marriage might be over later this month, as her new husband Nate Cooper lets her down once again.

Still plagued by doubts over her relationship, Ricky (Bonnie Sveen) is reminded of the reality of her situation when she receives her marriage certificate through the mail.

Deciding that it's time to be proactive, Ricky tells Nate (Kyle Pryor) that she has signed them up for marriage counselling - an idea that he reluctantly agrees to.

Ricky also suggests that they should have a picnic and enjoy some family time before their first session, but their plans go awry when an emergency at the hospital stops Nate from attending the counselling.

Left all on her own with the counsellor, Ricky is forced to admit that there's no point forcing herself to stay positive about her marriage when Nate can't even be bothered trying.

Later, once they're both back at home, Nate desperately tries to explain why he was absent.

Although the hospital emergency was entirely genuine, Ricky is getting fed up with Nate's excuses - especially as it's not the first time that he's lied to her recently.

Things get even worse for the couple later in the week when Nate stumbles across a birthday card that Brax has sent to Casey, which Ricky has hidden rather than telling him about.

When Nate points out that it's not the first time Ricky has kept quiet about contact from Brax, she is unable to explain why she keeps doing this. Can Ricky and Nate come back from this?

Ricky Sharpe and Nate Cooper remain at odds in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5
Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, July 19 and Tuesday, July 20 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (09-07-2016), Pantherboy (09-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Actress is pregnant with twins 

https://www.newidea.com.au/bonnie-sv...dentical-twins

----------

Pantherboy (27-08-2018), tammyy2j (28-08-2018)

----------

